# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Barcoleta nga Sueda

## Xhenet.M.S.

Vazhdoni mbas meje, pak te qeshim. 


 Ushtari.

Nje ushtar repartit i cili ishte i dhene shume mbas kuzhines,
afrohet dhe e pyet kuzhinjerin se qfare eshte gatuar per drek.
Aty afer qelloi komandanti i repartit dhe me inat i thote-M.. qe te hashe kemi.
Ushtari i kthehet dhe i thot- nuk pyeta per ju oficeret por per neve ushtaret.

 Kojshija

Vjen burri duke bertitur...fisnike fisnike sot kemi dasemduhet te vishesh.
Gruaja i thot jooo o njeri skam fustan-qysh moj ske ja qeli une tash ormanin shiko, fustani i kuq fustani i zi fustani i bardhe....OOO Tung kojshi.


 Vezet
Nje bjondine zine disa veze.Duke ngrene pyet i vellai:Pse jan keta veze aq te forta sa minuta i ke zier?30 min pergjigjet bjondina.Keto duhen te zihen me se shumti 5 min ja kthen i vellai.E di por ketu jane 6 veze-pergjigjet e hutuar bjondina.

  I dehuri
Nje i dehur po hecte me nje kembe ne trotuar me tjetren ne rruge.
Nje kalimtar kur e shef i thot o i mare po ti qenke i dehur,
ooo falemnderit qe me treguat se une mendova se jam topall.


 Hoteli
Cifti i ri i posamartuar vjen ne hotel.Ju lutem dhomen me te mir per tri nentet e ardhshme.Portjeri i peshperit gruas se re :macka: u paskeni fat zonjush,zakonisht ky e  


  Fama
Nje here Ajshtajni i dergon leter carli caplinitdhe i shkruan :fantazma: ilmi yt i ri ishte mjaft i bukur dhe i kuptueshem, se shpejti mund te behesh i famshem.Ia kthen carli caplini.NdersaTeorin tende te relativitetitnuk e kupton asnje e megjith ate ti u bere i famshem.

----------


## [MaRiO]

Bjondja Laskuriq 

Iken i bjonde lakuriq me i bar per te pi i birr  afrohet ke banaku dhe i thot banakierit   me jep 1 birre  banakieri rrinte si i hutum ne bjondja pse me shef sikur ske pa nai here femer laskuriq  hic tha kot po isha tu menu se ka do i qisesh leket me pagu birren

----------


## projekti21_dk

Përshëndetje sueda. të përgëzoj për temën e hapur.
Po sikur na ke mësuar t'i thuash gjërat me rimë. Vallë do ë vijnë edhe tetovarja e Glori, teta vera e zogu, daja Gon e shumë të tjerë?

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

=ademgashi_dk;2569064]Përshëndetje sueda. të përgëzoj për temën e hapur.
Po sikur na ke mësuar t'i thuash gjërat me rimë. Vallë do ë vijnë edhe tetovarja e Glori, teta vera e zogu, daja Gon e shumë të tjerë?[/QUOTE]

*Pershendetje dhe falemderit

Do te vijne si sdo te vijne,
ku ka par te qeshur 
skam ma mire*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Po i pegjegjet plaku.

nje djal kishte  shkuar te varezat kur pa nje plak u gezua dhe i tha,
ooo axhe shykyr qe te takova se kam frike nga varrezat.Mos ki dert
 i thot plaku se edhe une kur isha gjall kisha frike...

  Pa provoj
Nje djal nga qyteti shkon me nje vajze nga fshati ne nje kafeteri per te pire diqka.
Vjen kamarjeri dhe e pyet djalin se cka deshiron te pin?-Nje molle thit ai-po ti qfar deshiron e pyetvajzen-Ah mua me bjerni nje thik qe ta ndaj mollen pergjys.


  Viti i ri.

 Takohen tre shoke Apollyon xhuxhumaku dhe buzavata,
vendosin per te prit vitin e ri zbashku.
xhuxhumaku thot une do te sjell pijet,
buzavata thot une do te sjell curanin dhe zarzavatet,
Apollyon thot une do te sjell muziken dhe zajminen :perqeshje:

----------


## Pa_doreza2

Haj medet po ban Gania K.i Polacit ne Skenderaj e po i ankohet krytarit Idriz Recit se para dy ditesh milicia serbe ia keshine zene lopet ne ara te ''derzhaves''
dhe ia keshin marr te gjitha e ia keshine mbullur ne nje shtalle.Ne stacionin e policise

po me thote sepa i paguar 300DM nuk do te m'i japim lopet ! Eh,t'i kisha nja 30 shoke ,me i ra shtalles e me i nxirr lopet,tha Gania 
Hajt bre budalle, i thote Krytari,se une me i pase 30 shoke siç po i kerkon ti, i kisha ra stanices e s'kisha lane milic t'serbis n'Skenderaj !

----------


## tetovarja87

Z> Adem Gashi Erdha Une Hahhah


Sueda  E E Ke Bere Mire Me Kete Tem>>>>


Na Ishte Nje Here Nje Mi Dhe Nje Elefant Qe Te Dys E Bashku E Kalonin Nje Ure Dhe Miu Nga Emicoonet Bertiste Me Te Madhe
> Ej A E Shifni Se Si Dridhet Ura<kur Ecin Dy Bura   Heheh I Shkreti Miu

Shpresoj Se U Pelqeu

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Z> Adem Gashi Erdha Une Hahhah
> 
> 
> Sueda  E E Ke Bere Mire Me Kete Tem>>>>
> 
> 
> Na Ishte Nje Here Nje Mi Dhe Nje Elefant Qe Te Dys E Bashku E Kalonin Nje Ure Dhe Miu Nga Emicoonet Bertiste Me Te Madhe
> > Ej A E Shifni Se Si Dridhet Ura<kur Ecin Dy Bura   Heheh I Shkreti Miu
> 
> Shpresoj Se U Pelqeu


Përshëndetje tetovare dhe mirë se erdhe. More cka është duke na bërë kështu sueda, kah po shkon ajo s'po kemi care pa shkuar edhe ne. hahahahhaha. bëj shaka, por vërtet temë e mirë.

Për humorin ( meqë të bën të qeshësh ) thuhet se është i mirë, meqë ai që qesh një herë fiton vitamina sa të kish ngrënë një limon të tërë!

----------


## tetovarja87

BASH MIRE Z GASHI SE NA DUHET PAK ME QESHE
EDHE UNE KAM DEGJUAR SE AI QE QESHE  I SHTOHET JETA
 EPO JEMI MESUAR TE RIMOJM NEVE BASHKE E TANI PATJETER SE EDHE KETU DO SHKRUAJM SE NJERU SI TE MESOHET 

*TANI NJE BARCOLET TJETER

NJE SHQIPETAR NJE HERE E LUSTE ZOTINQ E T"IA PLOTESONTE TE GJITHA DESHIRAT
DHE ZOTI I THA DO T"I PLOTESOJ  ROPME NJE KUSHTE
C"KA TE KERKOSH TI KOHSMIU YTE DO TE MARE DY
AI THA PAJTOHEM
DHE NJE DITE E LUTI O ZOTE ME JEP NJE SHTEPI~KOMSHIU NE KETE RASTE MORI DY
NJE DITE TJETERL E UTI~O ZOTE ME DHURO EJN VETUR~NE KETE RASTE KOMSHM FIROI DY VETURA
DHE KY I PARI NGA ZILIA E LUTI ZOTIN~O ZOTE ME NXJER NJERIN SY hehehe e kuptoni pse e beri kete lutjen e fundit heheh


respekte*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

LETERA E NJE BJONDE


Po te dergoj kete leter per ta bere me dije qe po te shkruaj,

nese kjo leter se arin ne duar tua, me lajmero te dergoj nje tjeter.

po te shkruaj ngadal mbasi e di qe ti smundesh te lexosh shpejt,

sot babai jot kishte lexuar nje anket ku thuhet qe aksidente me

tragjike rugore ndodhin disa km afer vendbanimit,keshtu qe kemi vendosur te shperngulemi ma large. 

Koha ketu eshte ok pos qe ra shi vetem du her, te paren her tre dit e te dyten kater.

Mantelen qe ma kerkove ta dergova me post.Mbasi qe motra jote me tha qe pullat jan te renda 

dhe mundet te me kushtoj ekspedimi me shtrejt, i keputa dhe kerkoji ne gjepa.

babi ka gjete nje pune ku eshte mbikqyres i 500 personave, pastron parkun e voreve.

Nje lajm per motern tende, eshte shtatzen por akoma se dim se a ashte djal apo goc 

keshtu qe se dim se a do behesh tete apo daje, ka vendosur qe femija te mban emrin tim,intersant a?

kur ta therasim mami.Vellau yt pat nje problem te vogel, i pat haruar qelsat ne makin, 

dhe ju desht te hece disa kilometra deri te shtepija qe ti mer duplikatet dhe te kthehet per te na qelur deren.

Nese takon kusherinen tende lola te fala nga une, nese jo mos i thuaj asgje,

P.S Deshta te dergoj do para por mu kujtua mbasi mbylla letern, nene yte qe te don shum,pa puthje se do e zhyti leteren...

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Mjeku: shume cigare po pini mor djale,a e din se pirja e duhanit ta shkurton jeten?
Djaloshi:Zotri doktor,gjyshi im e pinduhaninnjeren mbas tjetres e sot asht8 80 vjet.
Mjeku:.Po po!por sikur te mos pinte sot do ti kishte 90 vjet..

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

NjE burre del nga dushi dhe ne aletin e kish bere me pudre,
kur e shef gruaja i thot,ooo jo sonte se me dhemb koka.
Burri i thot o e kam dit qe do me thoshe keshtu per ate shtypa paracetamolen.
por tani ti vendos a po don ne forme kapsule apo supozituar...

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Nje djalosh i levdrohet shokut te vet, 
  ej a e pe mrem ate vajzen?shku i thot po,
  ee?po pram kur ju afrova te dridhmete kapluan, 
   kur e putha nga buzet zjar i dilte 
   e kur e shikova syt i xixellonin,
   kupton u cmend mbas meje.
   shoku ketu ja kthen, ik or larg meje
   se e paska pas gripin,ik shporu se po ma ngjet ti mua.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Nje karot nje patat dhe nje spec i mashkullit jan duke biseduar,ankuar se qfar hjekin nga grat.
Karota thot,o cka me ndodhe mua kujt si ndodhe,me qerojn me coptojn,dhe me hajn.
Patata thot,o mua edhe ma kec ma bejn me cerojn me ziejn me shtypin dhe ma hajne.
Speci i mashkullit thot,lerni lerni mua edhe ma keq ma bejn,me vendosin nje sak te plastikes,me fusin ne nje tunel me shkundin aq shum deri sa te vjelle.

----------


## llapmuhaxheri

Musa shkon ne gjelltore dhe lyp pleskavic(qebap)
dhe i qillon nje kime dhe thirr kamarjerin dhe i ankohet per kimen,kamarieri  arsytohet i thot qe e kemi nje kuzhinjer se ka njenen dore dhe i rrafshon me xhoks dhe ka mundesi me tra naj kime por i thot kamarieri:shyqyr qe ske lup Speca te mushun se i rrafshon me ....!

----------


## gloreta

> Përshëndetje sueda. të përgëzoj për temën e hapur.
> Po sikur na ke mësuar t'i thuash gjërat me rimë. Vallë do ë vijnë edhe tetovarja e Glori, teta vera e zogu, daja Gon e shumë të tjerë?



Pse jo do grumbullohemi te sofra jone se sben  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## tetovarja87

nje dite nje lepur ishte duke luajtur karta-letra  ne nje kafene
aty pran i qendronte nje breshke,dhe lepuri i thote; oj breshke,a do shkosh te me blesh nje pako cigare ne shitore...
breshka ia kthen..po si jo...
kalon nje ore dhe breshka akoma seshte kthyer,lepuri i nervozuar thot: ku mbet kjo breshka o..........

breshka nga dera e kafenes ia kthen: eee tani pse me shajte  per inat nuk shkoj...

----------


## USA NR1

Kush pe ja nis i pari? 

Nje vajze 15 vjeqe shkon te nena edhe e vet: A muna me be femi edhe une me kete moshe a? 
Natyrisht qe jo, i thot nena?!!!
Urraa! pisket vajza  edhe del tu ngajt mu taku me nja tre shok ma t’mdhaj qe i ka pase,ju me te drejte e paskeni pase se une sun po bejsha tash femi hajde pra tja fillojme e Kush pe ja nis i pari.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> Musa shkon ne gjelltore dhe lyp pleskavic(qebap)
> dhe i qillon nje kime dhe thirr kamarjerin dhe i ankohet per kimen,kamarieri  arsytohet i thot qe e kemi nje kuzhinjer se ka njenen dore dhe i rrafshon me xhoks dhe ka mundesi me tra naj kime por i thot kamarieri:shyqyr qe ske lup Speca te mushun se i rrafshon me ....!


Hahaha shum e fort kjo, flm :perqeshje:

----------


## USA NR1

Nje serbe plake ju kishin grumbullua femija dhe ai tregonte per luften me Gjermanet atyre per ate kohe.
Ne ishim nje bataljon me 200 veta dhe une isha ne roje,kur pa pritur ja 4 Gjermane ,Ooo femi u dhjeva......
femijet,po pse u dheve ato paskan qene vetem 4 Gjermane ushtare e ju 200 ushtare?!!!!
po tash more u dhjeva,se atehere kam ikur.

----------

